# Canon iX7000 Error code B300



## Rivca Rubin (Dec 5, 2011)

I have turned the printer off and on, several times, to no avail. Error persists. What can I do?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

B300 means internal fluid delivery fault. Needs repair by Canon.


----------

